# Phishing auf Domain - was nun



## vitavie_ (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich sag jetzt mal ich habs geschafft - jemand hat mir hübsche Dateien auf die Domain gespielt und nu ist sie gesperrt.

Fehler ist eingegrenzt, Richtung klar (glaube ich zumindest), nur ...

Ich bekomm die Dateien nicht vom Server runter, kann die Rechte nicht ändern, ergo: nicht löschen.

Was nun?

Der Ordner war vorher aber schon komisch. Obwohl alle Rechte drauf sind (bildupload) konnte ich dort keine Grafiken per ftp händisch löschen.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand ein paar Tipps dazu geben?


----------



## Gumbo (19. Juni 2008)

Anbieter anschreiben und die Situation erläutern. Hast du denn darauf gar keinen Zugriff mehr?


----------



## vitavie_ (19. Juni 2008)

Der Anbieter hat die Domain bis auf Weiteres gesperrt, mitgeteilt welche Dateien hochgeladen wurden ( 3 Bank-Fake-Domains) und wo der "Einbruch" stattfand.Er erwartet einen Report, wie wir gedenken Abhilfe zu schaffen.

Nun dachte ich, erstmal alle Dateien zu löschen und sie dann überarbeitet wieder einzustellen. 
Soweit, so gut.

Nur die fremden Ordener und Dateien bekomme ich nicht gelöscht oder mit leeren Datein überschrieben. Gerade, dass ich die Hauptordner umbenennen konnte.

Wenn keiner mehr eine andere Idee hat, muss ich wohl alle Dateien (incl. Bilddateien) per PhpUpload die Rechte überschreiben und dann löschen :-(

Oder kann ich vielleicht per php gleich löschen?

Funktioniert das überhaupt mit PHP?
Liegt ja wohl daran, dass der ftp-user nicht der Besitzer der Datei ist und deshalb nicht per ftp die Rechte ändern kann.

Wenn man keine Ahnung davon, ist dieser Sachverhalt schon sehr schräg.


----------

